# International 4700 Dump...Good Buy or Not?



## TimberMan (Feb 13, 2010)

Found a 98 4700 for sale locally. Its a retired moving rental truck with a 17' steel debris dump. Has about 200K on the original 444e motor. 6 speed tranny. Asking ball park $6K. 

Don't know what to check for, any common issues with these trucks, how many miles to expect from that engine, etc. I know there's a bad hydraulic line to the dump cylinder, but that should be an easy fix. 

Would really speed up my brush and log removal, but I don't know if I should be looking for a lower mileage truck, or a 466 engine. What do you all think? I heard it start and idle, sounded fine, no smoke, but haven't road tested.


----------



## moonshine (Feb 15, 2010)

Test drive it and scedule a mechanic/shop to look at it. Paying $1 or 2 hundred to have some pros look at it now can save a ton of heartbreak.


----------



## bonker81 (Feb 15, 2010)

I drove a 466 six wheel dump with a 6 speed hauling sand, gravel and mulch. Personally, I thought it was a slug. That truck might have done better with wood because it is lighter but with only a six speed it was mediocre at best. Ask if you can test haul a load of something and see how you like it.


----------



## pinesfarm (Feb 15, 2010)

i would jump on that buy 200k really isnt alot for these trucks i have the exact same truck but its a 5 speed 8 1/2 bed for hauling goosenecks and dumps i love the thing bought it as a moving truck cut the frame down ect i woudnt trade it for the world but mine has 4-10s in it which im assuming that truck does also if it was a moving van for speed but i started the thing up this morning it has sat since November started up like nothing and kept purring its a great truck just mho 6 isnt bad for that truck anyways. their just nice to have and being under cdl is a plus


----------



## Blakesmaster (Feb 15, 2010)

*Steel debris dumps...*

Not sure if this is common with all old steel trucks but the 96 F800 I bought last year only dumped to about 30 degrees. Get your tape measure out and find someone that knows their trig because you need at least 40 to dump chips and even more for brush. You may have to move the hoist which is more expensive then one might think.


----------



## Mowingman (Feb 15, 2010)

The DT444E might be a little low on power when you need it. That is just a 7.3 Powerstroke diesel that International built for their own trucks. Great engine in a pickup, but way underpowered when used in a large truck where you want to haul a big load. Still, it is a very good engine, just a little small.
Jeff


----------



## gr8scott72 (Feb 15, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> Not sure if this is common with all old steel trucks but the 96 F800 I bought last year only dumped to about 30 degrees. Get your tape measure out and find someone that knows their trig because you need at least 40 to dump chips and even more for brush. You may have to move the hoist which is more expensive then one might think.



I never even thought to check it when I bought my dump trailer and just like yours, it doesn't dump very high. Iirc, mine only dumps to 25°.

I got this little toy for about $25:


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Feb 15, 2010)

You could use a protractor string and weight too....


----------



## TimberMan (Feb 16, 2010)

Good advice. I know I've got to change out at least one hydraulic line before she'll even dump. I will check the dump angle though, that is a good point. I think I will have the local international dealer inspect it before I buy it, just to make sure there isn't something major getting ready to go bad. I think I'll be hauling about 5 tons of wood at a time, which shouldn't be too hard on it. I hope it can tow my skid steer, that would be important.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Feb 16, 2010)

gr8scott72 said:


> I never even thought to check it when I bought my dump trailer and just like yours, it doesn't dump very high. Iirc, mine only dumps to 25°.



I remember you talking about your angle before, GS. I'm telling you man. UHMW. I spent $610 with shipping and it's made ALL the difference. I did manage to get my fabricator to bump it up to 40 degrees though.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Feb 16, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> I remember you talking about your angle before, GS. I'm telling you man. UHMW. I spent $610 with shipping and it's made ALL the difference. I did manage to get my fabricator to bump it up to 40 degrees though.



Before I spend that on UHMW, (which does sound like a good idea) I'm going to put a multi-stage cylinder on there. Should get it up past 40° with the cylinder.


----------



## unatool (Feb 18, 2010)

I bought my used 1996 444E (cab & chassis only) in 2002 for $13k. It had 80k miles and now has 100k miles. I only drive 3,000 miles per year! 
I had ArborTech put a man cab unit on (that cost another $12k) and the grand total was $25k... nice deal I think. I figure the box will rust off before I get to 200k miles!
The 444E is a *@!#ing slug. I have a hard time pulling a full load of chips and our big chipper out of a steep driveway. My F350 has the same motor...
The 466 would be nicer.


----------



## Wildman1024 (Feb 19, 2010)

I personally would stay away from the newer internationals...They are not what they used to be! We have a number of side load beer trucks at work in the 96-2001 range with the 466 in them and they are junk. They do not start cold worth a damn. Our old Ford l8000's can sit for months and fire right up and even in sub zero temps and we never plug in any trucks. The internationally are gutless to. And last on the list we have had 3 go down recently with blown engines...All around 200k on the odometer. most of our l8000's have well over 350k and never have gone down.


----------



## TimberMan (Feb 19, 2010)

What motors do you have in the L8000's? My buddy has a L8000 grain body dump with a 3208 cat, and it is really tough to start when its cold, and smokes like hell for an hour. Looks like the building is on fire. Does great after its warmed up though.


----------



## TimberMan (Feb 19, 2010)

Just found another similar truck to look at. This one has a 466 engine and only 88K miles. Gonna check it out this weekend. Thanks for all the advice, I'm glad I'm not stuck with a big underpowered slug. Gonna test drive the two and see which is gonna work out better for me.


----------



## JCONN (Feb 23, 2010)

I am with blakesmaster with the dump angle I have a93 4700 international with 16 foot steel dump and you have to shake it to get mulch and chip out of. Heavy loads like logs usually come out no prob but if you don't dump that pig with a full load right away in the winter you better have a heated shop to pull it in to loosen up or you need a jack hammer. I have the 7.3 in my truck with a 5 speed it likes to go 35 in fifth gear and that's about it after that you can watch the fuel guage move. If you are using the truck for chipping it should be fine. I use mine for tree work and landscaping depending on the job I may make 1 or two runs a day with it sometimes pulling the dump trailer and skid steer. It will move this and stop it no prob but your not winning any races. If you are looking to do more deliveries or multiple loads a day for long distances you will not like that truck for around town and the occasional hall I have no problems.


----------



## TimberMan (Feb 23, 2010)

Yeah I'm just gonna use it locally for hauling brush and logs. I do need it to pull my bobcat and attachments, not much good otherwise. 

I test drove the one with the 466. The guy was shady as hell. Refused to let me get it state inspected prior to purchase, wanted full price up front. It had a bad knock in the engine. 

Test drove the one with the 444. Like someone said, it was a slug. It needs a clutch, muffler, windshield, 2 tires, and a hydraulic hose. Haven't looked at the brakes yet. They're holding out for $6200. Think I'm gonna pass on that one too. 

This is frustrating.


----------



## Wildman1024 (Feb 23, 2010)

TimberMan said:


> What motors do you have in the L8000's? My buddy has a L8000 grain body dump with a 3208 cat, and it is really tough to start when its cold, and smokes like hell for an hour. Looks like the building is on fire. Does great after its warmed up though.



I know its not the 3208 cause they arent big yellow v8's and dont sound like one either. i think they have the 8.3L cummins in them. They do smoke real bad cold until they get warmed up. They always start and run like champs even with over 400k on them.


----------



## Mowingman (Feb 23, 2010)

Some of the L8000 Fords had a Brazilian-made Ford diesel in them. They would run nearly forever. My friend had one in an old Central Freight Lines delivery truck he bought. It had about 500,000 miles on it when he bought it, and he used it to haul a trailer with a backhoe for another 12 years. Now, another friend of mine has it, and he pulls a trailer with a 120Hp tractor and 15' batwing mower. No one knows when it was last rebuilt, if it ever has been.
Jeff


----------



## Wildman1024 (Feb 23, 2010)

Mowingman said:


> Some of the L8000 Fords had a Brazilian-made Ford diesel in them. They would run nearly forever. My friend had one in an old Central Freight Lines delivery truck he bought. It had about 500,000 miles on it when he bought it, and he used it to haul a trailer with a backhoe for another 12 years. Now, another friend of mine has it, and he pulls a trailer with a 120Hp tractor and 15' batwing mower. No one knows when it was last rebuilt, if it ever has been.
> Jeff




those L8000's are one of my favorites for a basic truck. If all ours wernt sideloaders (low Frames) I would but one of the ones we are getting rid of to shorten and put a small bed on the back. Make it like the CXT pickup but my own design.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 24, 2010)

Used trucks are dirt cheap right now in Collyfornia because of the new smog laws. Make sure anything you look at can be registered for 5 years or so. My FIL's 2004 Peterbilt with a 550 Cat can't be operated in Collyfornia (without $20K plus in modificatiions) after 2014 because of the smog tiers. Every trucker knows this and he can't sell his truck.


----------



## Wildman1024 (Feb 24, 2010)

2dogs said:


> Used trucks are dirt cheap right now in Collyfornia because of the new smog laws. Make sure anything you look at can be registered for 5 years or so. My FIL's 2004 Peterbilt with a 550 Cat can't be operated in Collyfornia (without $20K plus in modificatiions) after 2014 because of the smog tiers. Every trucker knows this and he can't sell his truck.



That's rediculous. How can they make you have to do that to your vehicle. It should be grandfathered in. Glad I don't live there


----------



## ChippersTreeSvc (Mar 17, 2010)

We have a 99 International chipper truck with the 466det engine with manual tranny. It has been very good so far for the 7 months we have had it. It has plenty of power and not sluggish. We have a 14ft chipper box and pulling a vermeer 1500 chipper


----------



## redprospector (Mar 17, 2010)

2dogs said:


> Used trucks are dirt cheap right now in Collyfornia because of the new smog laws. Make sure anything you look at can be registered for 5 years or so. My FIL's 2004 Peterbilt with a 550 Cat can't be operated in Collyfornia (without $20K plus in modificatiions) after 2014 because of the smog tiers. Every trucker knows this and he can't sell his truck.



Haha. I wonder what all those wise, environmental politicians are going to say when the trucking companies finally say "screw it, the folk's in California will just have to pick up all their goods at the border". 

Andy


----------

